# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Киртаны, бхаджаны и лекции Шрилы Прабхупады.Самый большой сборник в сети.

## Александр Грицай

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4527705 - Киртаны и бхаджаны Шрилы Прабхупады

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4433617 - Лекции Шрилы Прабхупады на русском языке

----------

